# Venting an Overhang?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Doesn't really matter in this case. Roof venting is to allow for the removal of moisture from attic spaces. It is unlikely that the roof, soffit, overhang will be air tight and if it is not part of a conditioned space, there is no real necessity for venting. We do see scenarios where you want to vent to allow the sheathing to "breathe" but I doubt this will be an airtight assembly. There will be more than enough air movement.


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank WoW, you're probably right, I may be over-thinking this. I am most certain the area won't be airtight by any means, but will there be enough circulation to keep mold and rot at bay? I would just hate to do all this and end up with problems down the road.
Have you ever seen any hidden vent vinyl soffit material with a 5" profile? If I can find the product I want I'll use it, if not I may just roll the dice based on conventional wisdom.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If the top-side of the soffit is exposed to snow, you may get ice dams there, depends on if the roof insulation is enough for the added heat from the lights..... I would vent them to help keep the metal from rusting. Here are a few other tips from our sister-site; http://www.contractortalk.com/f72/soffit-lighting-50715/ And an earlier one from ours; http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/outdoor-soffit-lighting-2018/
Have you done any searches in the box at top of pages here?

Gary


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

The plans for the lights are for outdoor entertaining and relaxation, and perhaps to help the dogs find their way home, not so much for all night illumination.
The area above the overhangs has at least R-20 plus two inches of wood. I'm not overly concerned with ice dams, as I should have mentioned in my OP, the standing seam roof sheds sheets of ice and snow at the slightest hint of sunlight. The cans I'll use will be rated for damp locations, and the trims will be plastic. Do you think rust will be a factor anyways?
I have searched and searched--lots of info on soffit lighting, but not so much about the ventilation issue. I spent hours over at buildingscience.com and found not a single mention of this. Makes me think it really is a non-issue. Even still, my first instinct is to provide ventilation but I can't seem to find a vented soffit product that fits the bill (hidden vent w/ 5" profile).
As always Gary, thanks for your input. You are undoubtedly one of the most knowledgeable and respected voices on this forum.


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

Oops!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

mem said:


> The plans for the lights are for outdoor entertaining and relaxation, and perhaps to help the dogs find their way home, not so much for all night illumination.
> The area above the overhangs has at least R-20 plus two inches of wood. I'm not overly concerned with ice dams, as I should have mentioned in my OP, the standing seam roof sheds sheets of ice and snow at the slightest hint of sunlight. The cans I'll use will be rated for damp locations, and the trims will be plastic. Do you think rust will be a factor anyways?
> I have searched and searched--lots of info on soffit lighting, but not so much about the ventilation issue. I spent hours over at buildingscience.com and found not a single mention of this. Makes me think it really is a non-issue. Even still, my first instinct is to provide ventilation but I can't seem to find a vented soffit product that fits the bill (hidden vent w/ 5" profile).
> As always Gary, thanks for your input. You are undoubtedly one of the most knowledgeable and respected voices on this forum.


I don't think it is a necessity given the roof type (metal vs. aspalt) however, you could put in some sort of integrated vent and cover it by a trim detail of sorts and put in the proper board (i.e. look wise) that you want to use.

I would also add the fact that non-vented soffit is still not airtight by any means.


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah WoW, it's difficult enough to create an airtight barrier when you are actually trying, much less by happenstance!
Do you have any recommendation as to who's vinyl is a quality product in a 5" profile? I find many that claim to require only 24" framing, is that believable without sagging? Is thicker _always_ better? I would imagine that rigidity would be more important than thickness. What do you think?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The difference between overbuilding is always only a few cents on the dollar. 

When it is your home, do it right and do it once.

Not sure who has a 5" profile.


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

So just frame it on 16's and sleep better--can't argue with that.

Just about everyone offers a double 5 profile-either solid or fully ventilated-just not with a hidden vent. Who's vinyl do you like?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The Charter Oak soffit (Alside) is nice as is the Mastic stuff.


----------

